# Germany pitching for UNSC seat, despite almost inoperable armed forces



## dimsum (24 Apr 2018)

Yikes.



> The ‘Report on the Operational Readiness of the Bundeswehr’s Primary Weapons Systems 2017,’ has been seen by local media and is set to be presented to Germany’s lower house of parliament on Wednesday.
> 
> The Defence Ministry’s report comes after the Bundestag’s military commissioner, Hans-Peter Bartels, complained about “large holes in personnel and equipment” in the Bundeswehr in a separate paper published in mid-February.
> 
> ...



https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/germany-pitching-for-un-security-council-seat-despite-almost-inoperable-armed-forces/?no_cache=1


----------



## GAP (24 Apr 2018)

A lesson in the results of "Sunny Ways" for sure.....wow.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Apr 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> ..... complained about “large holes in personnel and equipment”


I can see having personnel and equipment with "large holes" in them could be cause for concern;  I know I've tried to avoid it.  :nod:


----------



## Altair (24 Apr 2018)

http://foreignpolicy.com/2018/03/28/merkels-military-revival/

Germany has been active with what is has though.



> Just after forming the new grand coalition this month, Merkel’s cabinet approved an expansion of foreign military operations in Afghanistan, Iraq, and Mali, including increasing the number of German troops in Afghanistan by 1,300 with plans for a long-term deployment. The mission to train Peshmerga forces in northern Iraq has largely been completed, but rather than withdraw its troops, Germany is stationing most of them in Baghdad. Moreover, 100 additional troops will be deployed to a U.N. peacekeeping mission in Mali where Germany has just taken over command of a military base in Gao from the French. In addition, the German air force will continue its surveillance and refueling mission as part of the Western-allied campaign against the Islamic State. Finally, the coalition has also agreed to add $12.4 billion to the military budget over the next four years, coupled with a pledge from Defense Minister Ursula von der Leyen that further resource increases are in the offing for the purpose of rebuilding German forces after successive decades of cuts.



Far more than what Canada is doing.


----------



## Ostrozac (24 Apr 2018)

There isn't a direct correlation between a U.N. Security Council seat and military power. Costa Rica has sat on the UNSC, despite having no military forces at all.


----------



## FJAG (24 Apr 2018)

Germany last had a seat in 2012 whereas Canada was last on in 2000. Just sayin'.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_members_of_the_United_Nations_Security_Council#Non-permanent_(1966%E2%80%93present)

 :cheers:


----------



## Halifax Tar (25 Apr 2018)

Why is a UNSC seat so important to Canada ?  We really have no interest in security so why feign one on the international stage ?  Honest question.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Apr 2018)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Why is a UNSC seat so important to Canada ?


It is of absolutely no importance to Canada. 

While the role of the UNSC is theoretically to determine when and where a UN Peacekeeping operation is deployed, such decisions have repeatedly been made by the five permanent members, with the 10 rotating members merely providing the rubber stamp approval.  Even then, it's always up to each individual country to decide if they'll participate and in what role/strength.

It is important only to the ego of our Prime Minister (OK, and to a lesser extent, those with a vested interest because they get paid by the 'United Nations Association - Canada' "charity").  It's only meaning to Canadians would be a higher UN bill for additional staffers and cocktail parties.


_Personally_ ... I'd bulldoze the whole organization and maybe try again with League of Nations 3.0


----------



## FJAG (25 Apr 2018)

It's a status thing to sit at the table with the cool kids. It ups your cred amongst the international community.

On the other hand why shouldn't we go for a seat every six or seven years or so. If we don't do it, Luxembourg will do it again.

 ;D


----------



## Journeyman (25 Apr 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> It's a status thing to sit at the table with the cool kids.


Yes, currently: Bolivia, Côte d’Ivoire, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, Netherlands, Peru, Poland, Sweden.

International powerhouses, all;  I can see why the mere thought gets our PM semi-aroused.  :nod:


----------

